# Fermentation started up again.



## Juggernaut (Oct 6, 2014)

This is more of a warning because I'm pretty sure the only thing I can do now is let it finish fermenting. I'm making a batch of dragon blood. After fishing step 4 I got busy and didn't get to step 5 till 5 months later. Luckily I decided to wait two weeks before bottling in case fermentation started up again because I knew there was the possibility that too much kmeta evaporated out. In hindsight I should have added it in step 5 but I was thinking I would add more kmeta before bottling. At least I don't have bottle bombs.


----------



## GreginND (Oct 6, 2014)

Did you add potassium sorbate?


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 6, 2014)

GreginND said:


> Did you add potassium sorbate?



Yeah, I did.


----------



## GreginND (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm surprised it started fermenting again. Either your sorbate was old and no longer effective or your wine is not clear and there is a lot of yeasts still present.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 6, 2014)

GreginND said:


> I'm surprised it started fermenting again. Either your sorbate was old and no longer effective or your wine is not clear and there is a lot of yeasts still present.



It was clear. The kmeta and sorbate were both 11 months old from when I bought them. When it finishes fermenting. Should I add the full dose of kmeta and sorbate (fresh stuff)?


----------



## Arne (Oct 7, 2014)

Your k-meta should be ok. The sorbate has about a year shelf life. That is what has been posted on here, not a written in stone fact. But I do know if you use sorbate that is too old you can be in for a suprise after sweetening. Been there, lol, Arne.


----------

